# Are these cages suitable?



## SnapApple (Oct 14, 2015)

Hi! So I'm getting my rats soon and I've been looking for cages ;D I just want to double check they're ok and which is the best?

http://www.cagesworld.co.uk/p/Pet_Inn_Alfi_2_Double_Chinchilla_or_Rat_Cage.htm 
http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/small_pets/hutches_cages/ferret_cage/386023 
http://www.cagesworld.co.uk/p/Liberta_Explorer_Rat,_Ferret_and_Chinchilla.htm (This one costs a little too much) 
http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/small_pets/hutches_cages/ferret_cage/173813 
Thanks!


----------



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

All seem to be appropriate for 2 rats and many for more. 

things to consider-some rats will chew plastic. So the plastic bases for those rats don't do well and you'll have an escape. Granted there are not many that I've ran into that chew plastic, but the ones that do...you'd be surprised at how fast they can make a rat sized hole in those. Give em one night and probably a cat could fit through too.

The bigger the doors the happier you will be. It makes cleaning, decorating and interacting with your rats a whole lot easier. 

With that in mind, all those are suitable cages, but the liberata explorer is probably the nicest. All metal, huge doors, lots of space if you decide you want more than a couple. The downfall is not a deep base, so if you use substrate it's going to fall out of the cage. However most folks use fleece so not a big deal if you do that and only have litter in the litter boxes. It's almost always the issue with all metal cages. The plastic ones usually have nice deep bases, but then you risk having a plastic chewer.


----------



## SnapApple (Oct 14, 2015)

Thank you very much!


----------



## Love My Rats (Sep 3, 2015)

I like the one you said costs a little to much , believe me you will get our moneys worth out of it


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

The cage size depends on how much time your rats are going to spend in it or out of it, I've used a 10 gallon aquarium with the trap door open most of the time before we got our larger cage. 

Two rats were perfectly comfortable sleeping in it, naturally they didn't actually "live" in the aquarium. I only upgraded to a "real" cage when our oldest girl got tumors and couldn't climb out of the aquarium on her own... and then we chose the one with the widest and shallowest ramps... kind of a senior citizen's cage...

Rats need lots of room to climb...










to explore...








to eat...









and to nap...








Sadly I don't have any photos of any of our rats in their actual cage... but I think you get the idea.


----------



## Ratloved (Oct 4, 2015)

They all look great depending on how many rats you getting, however the second one on your list the bar spacing is over an inch I think. Which small females, baby or younger rats might be able to squeeze through. You should try to stay around 1/2 inch or 1.3 cm. unless you are getting big boys. Then should be ok with larger spacing.


----------



## SnapApple (Oct 14, 2015)

Oh sorry i should have said, I'm getting 2 male rats ^-^ Thanks so much for the help everyone! The Liberta cage is out of stock i believe but hopefully it'll come back soon.


----------



## Wtpooh (Aug 23, 2015)

Currently, I have two cages. One cage is at school where my ratties stay most of the time and it is similar to the one you said is a little too expensive. My other cage that I use at home for the weekends is similar to the first one on your list. Of the two, I really love the expensive one and I get frustrated with the other. The expensive one has large double doors that make decorating and cleaning very easy. The other cage has these smaller openings that make it hard to get your hands and arms in when you need to do a quick clean or redecorating. Trying to hang a hammock in the top is a real challenge. I have to take the cage off the plastic base to clean it and struggle to reach the shelves to clean them. With the large double door cage, I just open it up and pull everything out and wipe everything down. It is so much easier. I know it is more expensive but in the long run, I think you'll be happier. Good LucK! And remember to vote for Max & Ruby at www.petsintheclassrom.org habitat contest.


----------



## SnapApple (Oct 14, 2015)

Ok Thanks! I think i'll try to find a slightly cheaper liberta explorer cage on ebay/amazon.. I voted for max and ruby, good luck!


----------

